# Защемление седалищного нерва



## sladko (25 Май 2008)

Здравствуйте. Подскажите пожалуйста, как мне можно помочь? Предполагаю, что у меня защемление седалищного нерва. боль примерно с января. Болит в ягодичной области, причем справа больше, чем слева. Боль локализована на диаметре примерно с ладонь. Как–то так получается, что я сижу на этих местах.  Не хромаю, не больно ходить. Иногда (дни менструации) больно сидеть. Боль возникает при надавливании. Иногда немного немеет нога, ломит конечности. 

Сделала МРТ всего позвоночника. (результаты: шейный отдел – признаки дистрофических изменений межпозвоночных дисков шейного отдела (хондроз), грудной отдел – признаки сколиоза грудного отдела первой степени), поясничный отдел – Изменений не выявлено, без особенностей.) было сделано рентген поясничного отдела – тоже все хорошо. Хожу к мануальному терапевту (по поводу ШОХ). 

Подскажите, что можно предпринять по поводу седалищного нерва? Что пить, чем мазать? Можно ли заниматься ЛФК и посещать бассейн. За ранее спасибо!!!!!!


----------



## Ell (1 Июн 2008)

*Ответ:  защемление седалищного нерва*

Результаты МРТ и консультация гинеколога.


----------

